# Tate's Apiaries Experiences



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

gfbees13 said:


> Has anyone had any experiences with Tate's Apiaries? (Winston-Salem, NC)


Got three packages from them in 2013, good Carni bees, heavy population in package, 2 of 3 queens make it through the summer and winter, one was superseded during package build out stage which slowed them down.
After two years they have been good producers of honey and still alive.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I've been trying to get bees from them for the past three years, rather unsuccessfully. 

They run three strains of bees - Carni, Italians, and "Wayne's Bees." I've heard the Carni's are alright, the Italians are average, but the Wayne's Bees are a type of survivor, reputedly varroa resistant stock. I've been trying to get some Wayne's Bees. I don't know if the demand isn't high so they don't breed that much of them, or if the demand is through the roof and they sell out super quickly, but not many are available. 

I can say they are rather difficult to get ahold of, and very difficult to actually place an order with. I've emailed several times, and probably one out of three gets a response. About the same with phone calls. Every time I've called about a queen, and I've actually been able to talk with someone, they tell me they'll put me on a waiting list. Then usually a month or two later they'll call saying they have some Italians if I want them, and I remind them I'm only interested in the Wayne's Bees. They tell me they don't have any of them available yet. Then I'll try them again a few months later and they tell me they're sold out for the year. That happened two years in a row.

This year I tried to get some nucs from them in the spring. They said (about 3 weeks ago) that they didn't know how many they could sell next year, so weren't taking orders yet. When I asked when they would take orders, they didn't know. But they offered to put me on a waiting list (with no obligation to actually purchase them if my name does get called). I said that's fine, but I suspect it will be the same as last year. Time will tell though.

Needless to say, I can't report on how well their stocks actually do.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

I've actually had very good email contact with Larry Tate, the owner. He has responded to every one of my email and has answered all my questions. It does seem that he isn't "in the office" until 5:30ish though. It could be that you tried to contact them during a very busy time of year.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Possible. I may be an outlier. Less likely I'm a repeated outlier, but still possible. 

I'm still not talking bad about Larry. I just haven't been able to get a hold of his genetics to try them out. For him, I would assume that's a good thing, as he's selling all he can breed faster than he can breed them.


----------



## JasonA (Aug 29, 2014)

This is where my nucs are coming from this spring. I've had lots of emails with Larry and Janice. They've always answered. I purchased a bee coat from ebay and that gentleman had bought some queens from Larry and he was happy with them.


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

I have bought from Tates they always answered the phone and are extremely friendly people and communicate well. I did not have much luck with the bees but bees are subjective in farming.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

I started out a few years ago and my first 2 packages of Italians came from Tate's. They did very well, but have now crossed with my Russians. I also have a Hygienic Italian queen I bought from them last summer which is doing well. They are very nice people and are eager to help...never had a problem or a phone call not returned.
As for Wayne's bees, a guy I work with has a couple of hives of them and he is very pleased with them...strong population and good producers. Since they are supposedly hygienic, he is not going to treat. It will be interesting to see how that works out.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

I asked for Wayne's Bees and they said they put me down on the list. So, lesson is, "If you want them, then you need to order them now."


----------



## herbcoop (Jun 2, 2011)

I couldnt get any from them when i tried, very friendly offering me Italians instead though 2 years ago.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

gfbees13 said:


> So, lesson is, "If you want them, then you need to order them now."


I've been put on the list, but never been successful after that. 

I tried to pay for them in advance, but they wouldn't take the money. I respect that decision though, just was trying to make sure I locked in an order. Didn't work though.


----------

